# Eloxierer in Regensburg oder Umgebung gesucht



## es geht auch an (29. März 2010)

Hallo

kennt jmnd einen Betrieb in Regensburg bei dem ich kleine Aluteile weiß eloxieren lassen kann?


Danke


----------



## norman68 (1. April 2010)

Schreib den User Mad-Line hier aus dem Forum mal an und schau dir seine Bilder im Album an was er so macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (1. April 2010)

danke hat sich erledigt...hab sie jetzt schwarz eloxieren lassen...

würd mich nur noch inteessieren, ob weiss eloxieren grundsätzlich möglich ist?


----------



## norman68 (1. April 2010)

Wie schon geschrieben schau in sein Album dort hat er viele Bilder seiner Arbeiten.


----------



## hofschalk (4. April 2010)

hab ich auch mal versucht. leider hat der im Sommer keine Zeit zum Eloxieren. Hat er mir zumindest geschrieben. Also falls jemand noch ne Idee hat, melde ich auch mal Interesse an.


----------



## norman68 (4. April 2010)

Dann geh mal in den Eloxieren selbermachen Thread dort sind ein paar User was dir da weiterhelfen könnten.


----------



## Mad-Line (4. April 2010)

das ist so nicht ganz richtig ich sagte das ich im Sommer weniger Zeit habe und im Moment voll bin.


----------



## hofschalk (4. April 2010)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> das ist so nicht ganz richtig ich sagte das ich im Sommer weniger Zeit habe und im Moment voll bin.


Sorry. war ja nur quasi die Kurzfassung und in keinster Weise böse gemeint.


----------

